# Ventrilo unable to authenticate



## Kiwi96 (Jul 29, 2010)

hey i dont get into a server on ventrilo. it just say :

Connected to server but unable to authenticate your login name and password. Make sure you entered the correct global server password or the password for your unique login name. You will be automatically banned if you try connecting with the wrong password several more times, so be sure you have the correct password before you try again. Passwords are case sensitive and must be completely retyped if you are making a change to it. The password will always be displayed as 8 (*'s or dots) even if the actual length of the password is shorter or longer then 8. You should also verify that you entered the correct IP address (or hostname) and Port number. If the port number is wrong you are connecting to the wrong server. 


can any one help me ? the adress and port is correct


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

i think its quite easy this one.

check your password and login

contact the owner of the server for login details in case you dont have any


----------

